# Survey Points Club



## jpakala (Mar 2, 2022)

After poking around a bit I'm not sure whether starting a thread is possible, so I'll use this one which seems closest to my topic. Amtrak Guest Rewards today sent me an email about joining the Survey Points Club whereby when I fill in a survey I can earn AGR points. As one who likes to respond to surveys I'm interested, but should I be leery about signing up? For example, so often providing personal information tends to generate more bombardment by folks with whom such information is shared.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 2, 2022)

jpakala said:


> After poking around a bit I'm not sure whether starting a thread is possible, so I'll use this one which seems closest to my topic. Amtrak Guest Rewards today sent me an email about joining the Survey Points Club whereby when I fill in a survey I can earn AGR points. As one who likes to respond to surveys I'm interested, but should I be leery about signing up? For example, so often providing personal information tends to generate more bombardment by folks with whom such information is shared.



I‘ve been a member of it for several years now and had no qualms in signing up. Just be forewarned, you won’t qualify for every survey. To me, it’s worth my time but other AU members don’t agree.

Here is an old discussion on the subject.






Points For Completing Survey


I just received an email offering 250 points for answering survey questions in the "SurveyPointsClub". It seems the application asks a lot of questions that I'm not sure I want to answer. Has anyone else received this? What's your feeling about it?




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## PaTrainFan (Mar 3, 2022)

I did this about a year ago for several months and I ended up racking up a fair number of points. Then one day I was unceremoniously dumped, with no reasonable explanation why:

"Unfortunately, the accuracy and attentiveness of your account activity has been flagged, and upon review of your account, we have been forced to suspend your account.
As a member of our program you may only have one account, provide accurate profile information and survey responses. You must also be thoughtful and attentive in responding to our surveys. When we have concerns about any of these program rules we are obligated to take steps to investigate and unfortunately suspend accounts.
We do not take account suspension lightly and do so only when account issues have been identified. At this time your account has been indefinitely suspended and you will no longer be able to participate in surveys or claim rewards from our website."

You can game the system in order to screen into many surveys, but I never did that. Always answered screening questions honestly and as a result failed to qualify for a sizable number of them, so have no idea what this even means. I also wonder if I got too many points fpr their liking,


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 6, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> I did this about a year ago for several months and I ended up racking up a fair number of points. Then one day I was unceremoniously dumped, with no reasonable explanation why:
> 
> "Unfortunately, the accuracy and attentiveness of your account activity has been flagged, and upon review of your account, we have been forced to suspend your account.
> As a member of our program you may only have one account, provide accurate profile information and survey responses. You must also be thoughtful and attentive in responding to our surveys. When we have concerns about any of these program rules we are obligated to take steps to investigate and unfortunately suspend accounts.
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## Laser1987 (Mar 22, 2022)

On average, spent around 10-15 mins on the survey to get about 40 pt... Way too tired.


----------



## The_Fourth_Doctor (May 17, 2022)

Has anyone done any surveys here recently? I've logged into the site the past two days and it says there are no surveys available. Has the well dried up?


----------



## PaTrainFan (May 17, 2022)

The_Fourth_Doctor said:


> Has anyone done any surveys here recently? I've logged into the site the past two days and it says there are no surveys available. Has the well dried up?



This happened to me a couple of years ago when I was unceremiously dumped from the panel. I wrote to ask what happened and they sent me a vague response that said, basically, I violated some rules of which I cannot envision what that could have been. I believe I did too many and earned too much for their liking.


----------



## The_Fourth_Doctor (May 18, 2022)

I decided to write in to ask if my account was in good standing. They replied a few hours later saying that it was. And a couple hours after that, I got an email notifying me I had a new survey available. I would guess that's not a coincidence, as I hadn't gotten such an email for at least the past 30 days.


----------



## PaTrainFan (May 18, 2022)

The_Fourth_Doctor said:


> I decided to write in to ask if my account was in good standing. They replied a few hours later saying that it was. And a couple hours after that, I got an email notifying me I had a new survey available. I would guess that's not a coincidence, as I hadn't gotten such an email for at least the past 30 days.


 Evidently you remain a good human and I was not. I now just noticed that I had posted about my account suspension above in this thread. I still call it b.s.


----------



## Michigan Mom (May 18, 2022)

Survey Points Club is a mixed bag. I joined some years ago, deleted my account, and then last year forgot why I did that and signed up again. Seems I had to repeat the mistake. The obvious upside is picking up some points for completing a survey. Mostly you will fill out some demographic info and then be told you don't quality. Still, racking up 5 points for every survey you're not qualified for, is not a bad deal because you're not spending for the points. However, it gets tedious, and if you do quality for one, get ready for 45 minutes of more tedium. I think they are constantly canvassing to see how reliable you are, and with all the annoying repeated questions, you're only human if you give two different answers to a question on two different days. Worse, this time around, I thought the screening questions became increasingly intrusive the more surveys you attempt, so I just stopped participating at all. I get 1-2 emails daily from them trying to entice me with a new survey although I have not even tried to access one in months. It's on my to-do list to deactivate my account again, and hopefully this time I don't forget why.


----------



## PaTrainFan (May 18, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> Survey Points Club is a mixed bag. I joined some years ago, deleted my account, and then last year forgot why I did that and signed up again. Seems I had to repeat the mistake. The obvious upside is picking up some points for completing a survey. Mostly you will fill out some demographic info and then be told you don't quality. Still, racking up 5 points for every survey you're not qualified for, is not a bad deal because you're not spending for the points. However, it gets tedious, and if you do quality for one, get ready for 45 minutes of more tedium. I think they are constantly canvassing to see how reliable you are, and with all the annoying repeated questions, you're only human if you give two different answers to a question on two different days. Worse, this time around, I thought the screening questions became increasingly intrusive the more surveys you attempt, so I just stopped participating at all. I get 1-2 emails daily from them trying to entice me with a new survey although I have not even tried to access one in months. It's on my to-do list to deactivate my account again, and hopefully this time I don't forget why.



Thiis is a good analysis.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom (Jun 11, 2022)

I signed up for the Survey Points Club right after I signed up for Amtrak Guest Rewards, and did a few surveys the first day; haven't received any emails from them since then, though (and it's been about a month at this point).


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jun 11, 2022)

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I signed up for the Survey Points Club right after I signed up for Amtrak Guest Rewards, and did a few surveys the first day; haven't received any emails from them since then, though (and it's been about a month at this point).



When I did them a couple of years ago, and before I was kicked off the panel, I was getting several invitations per day. Who knows how that works now.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 11, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> When I did them a couple of years ago, and before I was kicked off the panel, I was getting several invitations per day. Who knows how that works now.


I usually get at least several invitations a week, but have not done an Amtrak survey in a while (but do HH surveys a couple of times a month). After reading your post, I saw that I had an invitation and I accepted it. It was for 50 points! I qualified and got my 50 points (and lost a half hour of my time).


----------



## MarkInAustin (Jun 12, 2022)

Is this a good thread to discuss the periodically offered bonus points for sale deals? If not, please redirect me.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 12, 2022)

MarkInAustin said:


> Is this a good thread to discuss the periodically offered bonus points for sale deals? If not, please redirect me.


Do you have a question about purchasing AGR points or receiving points for shopping?
Here is a thread regarding purchasing AGR points that may or may not answer your question if your question pertains to purchasing points:





Does purchasing points using Amtrak credit card qualify for 3x points on Amtrak travel?


Amtrak credit card says earn 3x points on Amtrak travel. Wondering if purchasing points using Amtrak credit card qualifies for 3x points reward. Same question on purchasing points with US Bank credit card which usually gives 5% back on Amtrak travel.




www.amtraktrains.com


----------

